# Next Auto World release - what and when?



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Do any of our suppliers here on HT have any news on what the next AW release will be, and when it is due? (I can factor in the "plus 90 days" part myself)

Thanks!


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Release Date?*

A little birdie told me the beginning of June. And it will be Xtraction cars. Other than that I don't know what the cars are. Maybe someone with more inside imfo will help! Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*New Date*

The little birdie just told me its July now! This release includes: Firebird, Viper, Nomad, Charger, Corvette and Jeep. Xtraction cars. Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Which Xtraction -- "Regular", UltraG or Flamethrower?


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

I did not ask. However I would guess that it will be Ultra-G, I don't think they will make anymore regular chassis. I could be wrong though! Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> (I can factor in the "plus 90 days" part myself)
> 
> Thanks!


Doba,
LMAO. Such a true statement. :freak: rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

55 Chevy Nut said:


> The little birdie just told me its July now! This release includes: Firebird, Viper, Nomad, Charger, Corvette and Jeep. Xtraction cars. Have fun! Greg:wave:


Theres another Jeep coming out? Pics, pics PICS!!!!! Pretty please!


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*interesting - this is from tower hobbies*

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXUMW8&P=7


teejets in the middle of july? :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I dont usually fool with T-jets much but along with the baja blazers, dune buggies, and AMXs, that blue vw is mine!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Maybe it's just me, maybe it is the picture, the angle of the shot, color of the headlights, or the color of the cars, but these things look cartoonish to me. I have a '57 and a Suburban from the first group of these so I am guessing it is the picture...


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

pickeringtondad said:


> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXUMW8&P=7
> 
> 
> teejets in the middle of july? :thumbsup:


WoW did you see their price? I bet they will have them in stock forever!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

T-Jet Racer said:


> WoW did you see their price? I bet they will have them in stock forever!


It's only $15.99 per car. Are you basing that on 6?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

SwamperGene said:


> It's only $15.99 per car. Are you basing that on 6?


low price 182.99 is that for 12 cars?


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I take it that it is at the top of the page it says (ASST 12). So I would hope for 12 cars especially for that price.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

rodstrguy said:


> Maybe it's just me, maybe it is the picture, the angle of the shot, color of the headlights, or the color of the cars, but these things look cartoonish to me. .


Chrome bumpers would help.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Too early to judge....*

These look like illustrations not actual photos. Have to see real deal in all fairness. nd


----------



## Rapid Robert (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope the armatures are better.Magnets are good.I hav some old t jet Johnny Lighting that blows them away.Any response?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice set. I will probably buy most of them


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Yea, they look good from here.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Interesting... Not a bad selection.*

Now we need some quality...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

YES!!! 2 more Jeeps!

Wonder how long it'll take em to capitalize on the provisions for headlites.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

wheelz63, nice pic. They look much better in the finished form than they did in the spy cam shots. I see 8 or 9 I'll definitely be picking up.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone have a final date on these? I LOVE the nomads. Those are probably some of my alltime fav's. I have a ton of the JL nomads as well as a bunch of the old AFX stuff. Hopefully AW will do a bunch of variations on the nomads, at least that's my hope.  

Not too into the other cars but that's just personal preference. Nothing more than that. AW did a nice job on this next set as an overall.

I'm such a nomad slothead that if they did an entire 12 car release with just different paint jobs I'm sure I'd have at least 2 sets. Yeah yeah I got it bad. LOL

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, I'm the same when it comes to Nomads, I would buy a double set of 12 in different colors if they where released that way.
I will definately be getting those, the white firebird, probably both jeeps, and although I am not a "tuner car" guy, I like the silver car on the top right with the nice contrasting green windows........I DO like different colored windows, not from the collector point but from the "it gives the car a different look" point.
So now all we need is for someone (JEFF JEFF WHERE ARE YOU) to speak up about a release date.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> Yeah, I'm the same when it comes to Nomads, I would buy a double set of 12 in different colors if they where released that way.
> I will definately be getting those, the white firebird, probably both jeeps, and although I am not a "tuner car" guy, I like the silver car on the top right with the nice contrasting green windows........I DO like different colored windows, not from the collector point but from the "it gives the car a different look" point.
> So now all we need is for someone (JEFF JEFF WHERE ARE YOU) to speak up about a release date.


HA! I feel just the same about those Jeeps. These 2 are must haves as well as the iWheels (provided its a whole new color) and the first lap if they finally make one. That green CJ is nice, but its a bit of a missed opportunity. A better idea would be to remove the rear seat and rollbar, paint it olive drap with military markings and put in a pedestal mount machine gun. And with any luck, TL will figure out that making a top-up version would be idiot simple for even more variety. A dark blue renegade with the denim blue Levi's top would be SWEET!

As to that 'tuner' car thats the Charger. If theres a cop version in a future release Ill get it along with a '09 Challenger for a good matchup otherwise meh.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks like I'll be needing a few of the TJets and XTracs when they come out. :freak: rr


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

That car in the front row on the right looks like it's in the wrong cube. It says it's a Charger but that doesn't look like a Charger. It's a 2-door coupe.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I see some nice racers there with the Vipers and 'Vettes -- just hope the bodies sit nice and low.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

noddaz said:


> Now we need some quality...


I sure hope these look better when they come out.....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Vipers and 'Vettes look pretty low but it is a downward facing shot so we'll have to wait. I like the radiused wheel wells. The red Viper looks like a good race body, reminds me a bit of the Mazda from the F&F series.

JL/AW has done a lot of excellent Nomads since the inception of the XT series. The early flamed ones are some of the nicer XTs available.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I gotta have a couple of the Nova's and red/black combo suburbans (which reminds me of an earlier AFX 55/Blazer color build). What goes around comes around, I guess!!! Sure wish they would do some real chrome bumpers, are you listening AW??? Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

TK Solver said:


> That car in the front row on the right looks like it's in the wrong cube. It says it's a Charger but that doesn't look like a Charger. It's a 2-door coupe.


Its the corvette. And if you look to the black charger at the front left, look what that cube says.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Its the corvette. And if you look to the black charger at the front left, look what that cube says.


 
Definitely have a couple in the wrong box. Guess some of those guys in China can't tell a Vette from a Charger.  

Either way, bring 'em on. There's a few there I need to pick up. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Some of the R1 First Laps came in the wrong packaging. Not sure if this makes them more or less valuable for NIP collectors. I solved the ambiguity by removing them from the packaging.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I just realized that that nomad is the '57 version. Isnt this the first re-pop by A/W of one of the JL bodystyles since the original Dukes and Mopar Madness releases? Wonder if we'll be getting more of the original 12 outside of this one at some point? Personally, Id be down for a few more Javelins, baja bugs and '57 vettes.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Firebirds for me for sure. I'm a sucker for Firebirds. Dave.


----------



## sltCARsimpleton (Jun 7, 2008)

How cool!! I came back to this hobby after nearly 20 years, and wow! tomy brings out the srt gt-40 , bsrt has a very cool offering with the g-jet, auto world has been cranking out new cars (albeit not the best quality everytime) for a good price and the up and coming tomy mega g! let alone all the trail blazers making tools and parts for the hobby, HO racing has never been as exciting as it seems now!! I'll buy all of them!!! -simpleton


----------



## Austin-buckshot (May 18, 2008)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Its the corvette. And if you look to the black charger at the front left, look what that cube says.


Thats actually a 66'-67' Chevy Nova


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

wheelz63 said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Richard, these are still expected on 7-10, right? And also, do you have a closer shot of those Jeeps? It looks like they recycled the screamin' hood chicken from Daisy Duke's jeep, but I just wonder if they did it right and replaced 'Dixie' with 'Golden Eagle'...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Right on. Thanks Rich.


----------

